# Jobseekers Benefit since Jan '11, Offered 8 weeks work as census enumerator.



## xobten (18 Feb 2011)

Hi,

I've been on Jobseekers Benefit since Jan '11. 

I got a phone call this morning offering me a position as a Census Enumerator which is 8-10 weeks work. They expect you to work approx 22 hrs per week , mostly evenings and weekends,including Sundays.

I'd be grateful if anyone could advise me about how many hours per week I can or can't work,  and if I'm likely to be able to retain any of my JB allowance.

Many thanks.


----------



## gel (19 Feb 2011)

Sorry Xobten but I am not qualified to answer your direct question but was wondering if you got offered a position or were you just placed on a panel. 

Tks Gel


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Feb 2011)

Sunday doesn't count as a day for JSB so if you could do a full 8 hour day on Sunday that would help you. Does the sticky not have information on part-time work?


----------



## xobten (21 Feb 2011)

@ Gel it's an actual position.


----------



## caseybabes (21 Feb 2011)

I'm in same boat. Since Jan11 my 5 days work have been cut to 2 so I've made a claim for Jobseekers Benefit - don't know outcome of the claim yet, but assuming its successful and I get something for the days I'm not working I'm wondering what happens when I take up my position as a Census enumerator. Any advice from those who know would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Granger (2 Mar 2011)

On Jobseekers Beneift you can work up to three days a week  and contiune to receive Jb for the days you are unemployed plus sunday is not considered as a day of employment.

Also if you only one hour on one of your evenings, it will be considered a days employment. So if possiable try spread it over a sunday and another 3 days.

How they usually work it out per day what you will be deducted by is the 188/6 =€31.33........... So for each day you work you will be deducted the €31.33, three days will take away €93.99 off your JB leaving you with an Personal Rate of €94.01.

I got this infomation of the Irish National Organisation of the Unemployed,They have a book on it with all the information their website is inou.ie


----------



## pudds (2 Mar 2011)

> *Casual work or part-time work*
> 
> You may get Jobseeker’s Benefit if you can only get part-time or casual work. You must be unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days and continue to look for full-time employment.
> For each day you are unemployed, one-sixth of the normal rate of Jobseeker's Benefit is payable, provided that you are unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days. For example, if you get casual work for 2 days, you can get four-sixths of the normal Jobseeker's Benefit for that week.
> ...




http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts_and_work/jobseekers_benefit_and_work.html


----------

